# 2 week old puppy coughing



## PonyFeet10 (29 September 2013)

Rather worried this evening as I have a 2 week old puppy which I noticed had a bit of a cough this evening when I went to check them all. I have brought him away from the others for 30 minutes or so to monitor him and he's had another short episode of coughing about 10 minutes after. All the puppies have yesterday just finished their 3 day worming course of Panacur and a couple have the runs from this, although otherwise are fine. None of the others are coughing at all and are alert but this little chap is a bit quieter than usual today. Wondering whether it is the worming which has done it? If he is no better by tomorrow then he will see a vet ASAP but wanted to hear your opinions.. Thank you.


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 September 2013)

I have never used panacur for pups so can't say if this is a result of the worming.  If he has not improved I would definitely get the vet to check him.  Is it definitely a cough rather than a splutter/sneeze? Sometimes greedy pups (or pups with a palate problem) can snort milk out of their noses if they take in too much.  I hope the pup is better this morning, or if not your vet can discover the cause.


----------



## PonyFeet10 (30 September 2013)

Thank you for your reply. Puppy is better today and much more alert. It was definitely a cough although he didn't do it again whilst he was with me. He hadn't had a drink from mum a little while before I went in as they were all snuggled up together and he was at the back of the pile, mum was also up on her feet for a while waiting for me to feed her too. He may have swallowed a hair or got it caught in the back of his throat maybe.. I've checked them all today and all are fine. Thank you very much though, I was concerned last night which is why I posted but all seems well now


----------

